# RIP sweet Jupiter



## luvpetz27 (Aug 16, 2013)

Today I lost my precious tree frog. He has been sick for awhile now. I knew this was coming but it still hurts. He was with us for almost 5 years and always made us smile. My friends really dont understand the pain in losing a tree frog. I know my friends on TFO will understand tho. You are all animal lovers just like me. He will greatly be missed.


----------



## ascott (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh my what an absolutely pleasant face on that frog...adorable for sure...I am so sorry to hear of your loss and not seeing that mug will surely be sad...rest in peace little froggy...


----------



## Maggie and Torie the Tort (Aug 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your tree frog was beautiful!


----------



## samsmom (Aug 16, 2013)

such a sweet, sweet face. he looked like he was a very happy frog and i'm sure he knew how much he was loved. i'm sorry for your loss, i know you will miss him!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 16, 2013)

THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH FOR THE KIND WORDS!!


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Jupiter was so cute! Rest in peace little guy. <3


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 16, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------



## kathyth (Aug 16, 2013)

Amy,

I am so sorry you lost your tree frog, Jupiter! It is hard to lose anything we love!
Please know that my thoughts are with you!

Love,
Kathy


----------



## terryo (Aug 16, 2013)

When you loose a pet of any kind, it's always sad. What a happy little face. I would miss him too. Hugs....


----------



## MoireErin (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh dear, he was so precious! I am so sorry for your loss :'( I understand others not being able to get how much we love our unusual babies, but it hurts just as much as losing a cat or dog or even a child  We are here for you * HUGS*


----------



## Penn (Aug 16, 2013)

How can anyone not miss that sweet smile? I'm sorry you lost a friend. RIP [FROG FACE] Jupiter.


----------



## oknursedana (Aug 16, 2013)

So sorry! He was a beauty.


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Aug 16, 2013)

I just got my boyfriend's sister a green tree frog. I am hoping this girl is with her for many years. I would love to see Pickles look as happy as your Jupiter did. Very beautiful frog


----------



## sibi (Aug 16, 2013)

Like everyone said, you had a precious baby with eyes that would melt the heart of an iceberg. He truly was beautiful a d he loved you. You gave him a great life and one day you'll see him again. We here on the forum understand the feelings you have for your pet. Stay tuned here and someday you'll get another tree frog to share with us here.


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Awww, he looks so sweet, so sorry for your loss, RIP.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 16, 2013)

Im sooo sorry to hear that. 


Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 17, 2013)

You guys are so sweet. This really means 
a lot!! Over 200 people read this but you guys actually took the time and wrote something and that really says a lot about you!! You have huge hearts!! 
Thank you!!!!!!!!!

Sibi........you brought tears to my eyes! VERY SWEET AND KIND!!


----------



## Beck (Aug 17, 2013)

Such a beautiful frog. I'm so glad he had a loving home and a good life.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## carliedash (Aug 17, 2013)

He looks like he had so much character! Sorry for your loss


----------



## TommyZ (Aug 17, 2013)

Aye what a cute lil one, so very sorry for.your loss. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Rural (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.. He was so cute. Rest in peace, Jupiter. ):


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 28, 2013)

Condolences over your loss...5 years is a pretty good run!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## poison (Aug 28, 2013)

R.I.P Sorry for your loss.


----------



## joshua_moncada (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm sorry  he looked like an awsome friend RIP


----------

